# camp sites along pemi



## kem (May 28, 2004)

Hi!

We will be doing a loop in the Pemi at the end of July and we haven't backpacked in the Whites since we were teenagers - we've done a lot in the Sierras, the Rockies, and the Grand Canyon and have decided to try closer to home this year. We aren't into doing a lot of miles per day, but we're concerned we won't be able to find camping. We're doing the Wilderness to Osseo, Franconia Ridge, Garfield Ridge, Twinway, Ethan Pond Trail, a short zig to Thoreau Falls, back to the Twinway, south on Bondcliff, and back on the Wilderness. The question is, if we only want to cover about 6 miles/day, will we be able to find camping and water along this route? I understand we won't necessarily be in established campsites, but I want to make sure we'll be able to find enough clearing in the woods (and that they'll be enough woods -- not just ridges above treeline).

Thanks so much!

~kem[/list]


----------



## Mike P. (May 28, 2004)

It will be tough to add any new information to what Dave M. said on the AMC board but sinse they replies there so far are on established spots, I'll try & fill in some terrain info. 

As they said, first three days, it's either the established spots or a lot of ridge, some above treeline, others very dense spruce & fir with not a lot of reliable water.  As far as I know area around Garfield Pond is not open to camping but that is only sure water between Liberty Springs & Garfield site without leaving the ridge to go to Greenleaf hut.    Lots of extra ups & downs on Garfield Ridge Trail, can get water at Galehead.

From Galehead to Guyot no water, dense woods, steep terrain up South Twin open summits of S. Twin & Guyot.  Bonus of staying at Guyot is Sunset from West Bond.  I've seen people camp near Zealand Pond that should be fine.  Once you get beyond Galehead hut as Dave mentioned, much flatter, several small brooks & more open woods at lower elevations allow more choices for camping.


----------



## David Metsky (May 30, 2004)

Actually, I'm pretty sure people do camp around Garfield Pond.  On the far side there are some places with room for a tent.  I personally don't like the idea of camping that close to a pond, but I'm pretty sure it is legal.

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (Jun 1, 2004)

Wasn't the area closed for a while Dave?  Thanks for the info too.  While doing Owl's Head on Saturday I heard a couple of groups camped near the Camp 13 Brook Crossings on the Franconia Brook trail.   A couple of locations there look like great areas too for moose watching too.


----------



## Ridgewalker (Jun 10, 2004)

I can provide you with info in the Franconias. When you pick up the Osseo you'll climb up to Flume and Libety. Liberty Springs Campsite is off the trail a little bit but not too much. There is a spring there (filtration required) and there is tent platforms too. There will no water on the Franconia Ridge so plan ahead! If you are planning to hike to Garfield, as you might know there is Garfield Ridge Campsite, which has water there as well. There is a shelter and tent platforms. The terrain for the area is rated hard by the AMC Guidebook. There is a steep ascent to Flume/Liberty but once you area on the Franconia Ridge it is pretty easy going untill you hit Garfield where you have to do a steep hike. All of this primarlly depands on the weather, but if there is good weather there is awsome views from up top. 
               Enjoy your hike!


----------

